# 7D + 10-22mm or 5D III + 16-35mm L II?



## jrista (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently purchased a 7D, which I'm quite happy with so far. I do a lot of nature work, landscapes when I have the time to get out and find them, wildlife and birds most of the time, with a variety of other macro, still life, and even portrait work at times. I've been holding out for a 5D III, however it seems that its release is still quite some way off into the future. I also currently own the EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II lens, which I've used with my 450D for a while, however it does limit me on the wide end...essentially capturing an FoV similar to that of the 24-70 on FF. 

My question is, should I grab the EF-S 10-22mm lens for the 7D, and use that for landscapes? I've heard that lens is optically really great, but I've also heard it has a fair amount of distortion at the wide end. Should I save my money bank it for the 5D III and use my 16-35mm for that kind of work?


----------



## RayS2121 (Dec 10, 2011)

16-35 II on a cropped sensor is a good match, covers the normal range, and as many people will tell you, 16-35II comes into its own on a FF. 10-22 is a good lens from what I see, but it also seems to be a tad expensive and limits you to the 7D. If you really want to bag the lower end of 24-70mm zoom on the cropped sensor then I would actually recommend Samyang 14mm which would be effective 22mm on the corpped sensor. Yes it is a manual lens, but the image quality is stricking on the 5D2 for the price and the distortion is easily fixable under LR3. On 7D it may potentially perform even better. And above all, it is cheap. It happens to be the only non Canon Lens I own. Cheers.

Edit: I see it listed for about ~$375 under different branding, and you can use it on FF!


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 10, 2011)

Trade you my 10-22 for your 16-25. I just jumped up from a 550d to a 5DMKII.

I love the 10-22 on a crop, but I am moving to FF now so have been in the market for either a 16-35 MKI or MKII.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 11, 2011)

Why didn't you get the 5d2 for your 16-35? For landscape you really cant't beat the 5d2, 1d X would be the only better option, and as I understand, a tad over budget. 

I would get rid of the 7d and get 5d2 and smack the 16-35 on it...


----------



## jai5w4 (Dec 11, 2011)

I continue to enjoy the consistently sharp, accurate photos coming off the EF-S 10-22mm on my 7D. Definitely don't regret buying it. 

Will I eventually upgrade to a full-frame? Almost definitely. But for the foreseeable future I have a combination with which I'm more than happy. Worth the price/results.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 11, 2011)

5D III? Do you have some insight into the exact specs of the camera that the rest of us would die to know? I would say that until an announcment is ACTUALLY made, I wouldn't waste my time waiting for the next camera to come along. Why? Well, as I mentioned in another post, Canon has taken allot of people by suprize by LOWERING the MP of their flagship EOS. I can bet that bunches of people were expecting a very high MP powerhouse. Instead we got a lower MP camera than the one it replaces. Yes certain features are outstanding, but some people (many of them future customers) LOVE the size of the MP of their cameras! (bigger is better, right?) I know for a fact it will bother a bunch of people to "downgrade" their equipment to a lower MP body, regardless of better features.

The 5D III is still a very unknown camera at this point and if/when it will be announced is still just as vauge. The EOS bodies that Canon offers right now are still very much top of the line and I would imagine any of them would perform flawlessly for your needs. Stick with your 7D. 

As far as lenses go, they are both great lenses that will give you outstanding images on either body. That's a tough call...

D

BTW...I personally believe that good glass and knowing how to USE your equipment is far better than the size of the MP of your sensor.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

You might have a long wait for that 5DIII...

Not sure where you heard the 10-22mm has bad distortion at the wide end. Yes, it has some - but actually a bit less than the 16-35 II when that EF lens is used on APS-C (despite the larger image circle - on FF the 16-35 II has a *lot* of barrel distortion at the wide end).

I really liked the 10-22mm on my 7D, and sold that lens only after getting the 5DII and 16-35 II (for my uses of that lens, the barrel distortion isn't a big problem, and I have the TS-E 24mm II if I want straight lines at the edges. 

I'm a firm believer in getting the lens you need/want for the camera(s) you have. After about a year of use, I sold the 10-22mm for $50 less than I paid new from Amazon, and that was before the early 2011 price increases, today I'd have sold it for a profit.


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 11, 2011)

The 10-22 is a very good lens. But in terms of corner to corner sharpness, the Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 is better. Landscape work is typically stopped down and you can honestly produce great prints using either. But if you're after every last bit of sharpness and fine detail, the Tokina can't be beat right now.

I would say the 10-22 is a close match, in terms of IQ, for the 17-40L on FF. The Tokina is an easy match for the 16-35L II on FF.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

RayS2121 said:


> 16-35 II on a cropped sensor is a good match, covers the normal range, and as many people will tell you, 16-35II comes into its own on a FF. 10-22 is a good lens from what I see, but it also seems to be a tad expensive and limits you to the 7D. If you really want to bag the lower end of 24-70mm zoom on the cropped sensor then I would actually recommend Samyang 14mm which would be effective 22mm on the corpped sensor. Yes it is a manual lens, but the image quality is stricking on the 5D2 for the price and the distortion is easily fixable under LR3. On 7D it may potentially perform even better. And above all, it is cheap. It happens to be the only non Canon Lens I own. Cheers.
> 
> Edit: I see it listed for about ~$375 under different branding, and you can use it on FF!



In all honesty, I actually _prefer_ manual lenses for landscape work. On the top of my list for landscape stuff are the 24mm f/3.5 tilt-shift lens and possibly the 45mm or 90mm f/2.8 tilt shift lens, as all of Canon's TS-E lenses are manual focus. I'm curious what branding the Samyang is listed as? I've found Rokinon 14mm lenses for around the same price...is that the same brand?


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 11, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Why didn't you get the 5d2 for your 16-35? For landscape you really cant't beat the 5d2, 1d X would be the only better option, and as I understand, a tad over budget.



Having actually done this test (7D v 5D2, 24" landscape prints) I can tell you that nobody can tell the difference or tell which print comes from which at low to mid ISO. Out of camera there are some small differences between the two at low ISO, but those differences do not survive post work or printing. I've even challenged people with 100% unlabeled crops, after post processing, only to have them completely fail to say which came from where.

Both make excellent 24" landscape prints, and very good 30" prints, and that's about the limit for critically reviewed landscape prints (i.e. close viewing; judging on fine detail). I highly doubt the 1Dx will change this for landscapes since the limiting factor here is the resolution of fine detail like distant foliage.

I'm basically in the same boat as jrista. The 5D2 is a great camera, but for my uses offers me nothing over the 7D. Until Canon breaks 30 MP in FF I can't see any reason for spending the money.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

Viggo said:


> Why didn't you get the 5d2 for your 16-35? For landscape you really cant't beat the 5d2, 1d X would be the only better option, and as I understand, a tad over budget.
> 
> I would get rid of the 7d and get 5d2 and smack the 16-35 on it...



Its a pretty expensive camera, and I don't have unlimited funds. I also have more opportunities to shoot wildlife and birds, and the 7D with its AF and cropped sensor are much more useful for that purpose. I've been at the limits of my previous 450D for some time, and a 5D II with it gimped AF wouldn't really help all that much in the area of capturing flying birds or running animals. Long term I intend to own and keep both the 7D and 5D III (or whatever Canon ends up releasing), so the 7D isn't going anywhere.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

Richard8971 said:


> 5D III? Do you have some insight into the exact specs of the camera that the rest of us would die to know? I would say that until an announcment is ACTUALLY made, I wouldn't waste my time waiting for the next camera to come along. Why? Well, as I mentioned in another post, Canon has taken allot of people by suprize by LOWERING the MP of their flagship EOS. I can bet that bunches of people were expecting a very high MP powerhouse. Instead we got a lower MP camera than the one it replaces. Yes certain features are outstanding, but some people (many of them future customers) LOVE the size of the MP of their cameras! (bigger is better, right?) I know for a fact it will bother a bunch of people to "downgrade" their equipment to a lower MP body, regardless of better features.
> 
> The 5D III is still a very unknown camera at this point and if/when it will be announced is still just as vauge. The EOS bodies that Canon offers right now are still very much top of the line and I would imagine any of them would perform flawlessly for your needs. Stick with your 7D.
> 
> ...



I think a lot of people were surprised AND happy by Canon's 1D X sensor. I've only been doing photography for a few years, but people have been asking camera manufacturers to focus on ISO performance, lowering noise, etc. instead of increasing MP for years. I think Canon made a brilliant move, and I think a hell of a lot of people will be extremely satisfied with their new flagship camera. 

Regarding the 5D III, I don't have any special information...however I do know that Canon isn't done deciding what it will be, and it still sounds like a higher-MP sensor is one of the options. I'd also still be happy with a great 18mp sensor if it got most of the capabilities the 1D X has. Given that I shoot a lot of wildlife action, the 7D will more than hold me over for most of my photography for the time being. I like landscapes, however I have fewer opportunities to shoot them. I've also been exploring other kinds of photography such as still life scenes and macro, which the 7D is fine for. I'm debating whether to get a wider angle zoom for it to tide me over until the 5DIII is released (which I figure is 8-12 months away at least), or simply be happy with my 16-35 and banking all my money.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> You might have a long wait for that 5DIII...
> 
> Not sure where you heard the 10-22mm has bad distortion at the wide end. Yes, it has some - but actually a bit less than the 16-35 II when that EF lens is used on APS-C (despite the larger image circle - on FF the 16-35 II has a *lot* of barrel distortion at the wide end).
> 
> ...



The TS-E 24 II is on the top of my list for landscape lenses. I was holding out for the 5D III, but I may get that instead of the 10-22, as I really want more movements and manual focus for landscape work.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

jrista said:


> ... a 5D II with it gimped AF wouldn't really help all that much in the area of capturing flying birds or running animals. Long term I intend to own and keep both the 7D and 5D III (or whatever Canon ends up releasing), so the 7D isn't going anywhere.



That is my current usage (although I'll be replacing my 5DII with a 1D X). You do need to consider whether you'll carry the 5DII when you're hiking around to shoot birds/wildlife. I usually prefer not to, which is why I kept the EF-S 17-55mm.


----------



## RayS2121 (Dec 11, 2011)

@Jrista 

Yes, Samyang is also branded as Rokinon and Bower among others though in the US market Rokinon is the easiest to find. I love the sharpness across the field and fast at f/2.8. Just wish my eyes were better for the manual focus


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

dtaylor said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you get the 5d2 for your 16-35? For landscape you really cant't beat the 5d2, 1d X would be the only better option, and as I understand, a tad over budget.
> ...



I followed your answers on the "Earthshatteringly Disappointed with 7D" thread, and you and I seem to think the same. I'm glad to hear the 7D does well for landscape shots. A lot of people tell me I don't need high detail for huge enlargements, but I beg to differ. With the way I have my home laid out, half of my large prints require you to stand within a foot of the print, and the more detail the better in those cases. I'm in exactly the same boat regarding the 5D III/30mp FF. Its good to know the 7D is good enough to hold its own for now. Here's to hoping the 5D III gets *both* and ISO performance and MP boost!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

The TS-E lens is a pain to use on a crop body - the popup flash gets in the way. Canon provides a smaller knob you use in that case, but it's still a really tight fit and the little knob is hard to turn. Great lens on FF, though!


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > ... a 5D II with it gimped AF wouldn't really help all that much in the area of capturing flying birds or running animals. Long term I intend to own and keep both the 7D and 5D III (or whatever Canon ends up releasing), so the 7D isn't going anywhere.
> ...



I usually set out to photograph one thing or the other. When your hunting down wildlife, you hardly have time to look up at the scenery. I've spent many continuous hours in a 1sq mile area in the Colorado Rockies tracking just one thing or another, say elk or deer, even coyotes and foxes, just to get a few decent shots. Its a lot more work getting a decent shot of wildlife or birds than it is to get a nice landscape shot, so its doubtful I'll carry both cameras with me. I intended to sell my 450D, however the buyer backed out and I've decided to keep it as a backup. I might bring that along on a wildlife shoot for those moments when a battery runs out and the action is still ongoing.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The TS-E lens is a pain to use on a crop body - the popup flash gets in the way. Canon provides a smaller knob you use in that case, but it's still a really tight fit and the little knob is hard to turn. Great lens on FF, though!



Hmmm...good to know. Thanks! I'd never considered the body structure and how it might affect lens usage.


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The TS-E lens is a pain to use on a crop body - the popup flash gets in the way. Canon provides a smaller knob you use in that case, but it's still a really tight fit and the little knob is hard to turn. Great lens on FF, though!



Agreed. If you have the money and are going to get T/S lenses, they belong on a FF body. That is the one respect in which I think the 5D2 has a significant advantage over the 7D for landscapes. But that's assuming you can afford the T/S lenses in the first place.


----------



## psycho5 (Dec 11, 2011)

I would save up for the 5D mark III and the 16-35 mark II.... save yourself the hassle of selling stuff later. The 10-22 and any other EF-S lens is bunk!

For graduation (i'm graduating later on this month) my mom splurged on the 5Dmark2 kit from Amazon for $2850 and this new addition has caused me to wonder if I should keep the 7D or not.... i'll have to see. I'm just happy to finally be able to work with a FF sensor.


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 11, 2011)

jrista said:


> I think a lot of people were surprised AND happy by Canon's 1D X sensor. I've only been doing photography for a few years, but people have been asking camera manufacturers to focus on ISO performance, lowering noise, etc. instead of increasing MP for years. I think Canon made a brilliant move, and I think a hell of a lot of people will be extremely satisfied with their new flagship camera.



I couldn't agree more. I didn't mean in anyway that people couldn't or wouldn't appreciate where Canon took their flagship EOS. However, THERE are people who "see" purely MP size and that's it! They think that bigger is better and the more MP your camera has, it must take better photos! Sadly, the amount of people out there who crave large MP sensors are enough to fuel the fire and Canon has to ackolowedge them. Kinda like those who think video belongs on a still camera. YUCK, YUCK, YUCK!!! If you want video, buy a video camera! Keep the still camera a still camera. My 7D takes video and I swear I will never use it. I refuse to use it!

Why did Canon put video on their still cameras? Because PEOPLE wanted it there! It's a selling point, not for me however.

Before people hijack this thread to 'video on still cameras', I only meant it as an example. My opinions are just that... mine.


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

Richard8971 said:


> However, THERE are people who "see" purely MP size and that's it! They think that bigger is better and the more MP your camera has, it must take better photos!



Well, to be accurate, the truth is more MP is usually better. As someone on another forum I regularly visit put it: *More megapixels NOT BAD!* The idea that more megapixels is a bad thing, and can't produce better photos than a similar camera with fewer megapixels, is mostly myth. Yes, skill with a camera and some raw creative talent are critically fundamental to making good photographs, but better technology, even more MP, only enhances what skilled creativity can produce. So long as sensors are not significantly outresolving lenses, more MP is not a bad thing. It can, and usually is, a good thing. 

People often get too hung up on the "diffraction limited aperture" of a sensor, however the simple fact is that the DLA is only where diffraction BEGINS to affect IQ for a given sensor AT the NYQUIST RATE, not where diffraction has _detrimentally_ affected IQ. Diffraction always exists, at any aperture, and it always affects IQ. Assuming you go from a 10mp camera to a 20mp camera for the same sensor size, and your DLA shrinks from f/16 to f/8. By shooting a photo at f/16 with the 20mp camera, you are not getting WORSE IQ than you did with the 10mp camera. It might be the same, however often it will be a little better, so long as you are not already far outresolving the lens. The 10mp camera with its larger pixels was a limiting factor in capturing all the resolution of the image projected by the lens, and the 20mp camera is capable of capturing more detail, even if its only slightly more. More MP usually means better, even though there are diminishing returns (assuming all else is equal...reduce some other factor, such as crappier readout electronics and a crappy ADC, and THEN you might get negative returns.)

See the forum post below for a more detailed explanation of diffraction, and why more MP is "not bad", and usually good. There are ISO chart samples for comparison, which demonstrate the effects of stopping down more and more with a 5D @ 12mp and a 1DsIII @ 21.1mp, and the improvement (and LACK of "worse" quality at any setting) with the higher MP of the 1DsIII is quite clear. 

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=747761. 

For FF digital sensors, and the current generation of Canon lenses, it seems that around 45-46mp is the limit (the same density as Canon's current APS-C 18mp sensors.) Thats more than double the current pixel density of the 5D II, much like the 1DsIII had almost double the density of the original 5D. Gains can still be made, quite possibly a lot of gains. As sensor fabrication gets better, as we move to better microlensing, higher capacity photodiodes at smaller sizes, backlit readout wiring, lower-noise readout electronics, lower noise ADC's, etc., more MP will not necessarily mean more noise. I think the 1DX proves that a high resolution sensor can still be improved CONSIDERABLY. I think the reason the 1DX is only 18mp is more to achieve the insanely high 14fps than for anything else, and I don't see any reason why the same excellent high ISO performance can't be achieved at 21.1 or even 32mp when you don't need high speed readout. There is an ultimate cutoff, where more MP can't produce better images. Assuming we have already pushed lenses as far as they can go, making sensors denser than 45mp at FF size wouldn't produce anything better in the general case. Canon has mRAW and sRAW, which halve the image size and utilize more bayer pixels per RGB pixel to produce a better, cleaner, clearer, sharper photo (kind of like a Foveon sensor.) More MP would be really great for that...an 80mp sensor wouldn't produce better images @ 80mp RAW, however at 40mp mRAW, there would still be plenty of improvement over a 20mp mRAW from a 40mp sensor. Even assuming noise is as "unacceptable" at 80mp as many people claim the 7D's noise is at 18mp today, the 7D produces FANTASTIC images with the mRAW setting...noise almost entirely disappears, where it is often visible at ISO100.

So yes, more MP is generally a good thing, and at worst, NOT BAD! ;-)


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 11, 2011)

jrista said:


> Well, to be accurate, the truth is more MP is usually better. As someone on another forum I regularly visit put it: *More megapixels NOT BAD!* The idea that more megapixels is a bad thing, and can't produce better photos than a similar camera with fewer megapixels, is mostly myth.... So yes, more MP is generally a good thing, and at worst, NOT BAD! ;-)



Oh, I agree. Would I trade in my 7D for my old 40D? Um, really hard to say as I loved them both, but I DO love my 18MP 7D!!! (features-wise, OMG)

I just meant that I have seen bad photographs from someone with a 5D mkII and L glass and great photos from someone with a XT rebel and stock glass. MP is NOT everything! MP is a great thing, but not the deciding factor, at least not for me. 

Horsepower, TV screen size, MP... the list goes on and on... People want BIGGER, BETTER and they want to be able to BRAG about it. Personally, I like how Canon took the 1D X and sized it down a tad... 18MP. BUT... they sure made one hell of a camera, IMHO.


----------



## Viggo (Dec 11, 2011)

dtaylor said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you get the 5d2 for your 16-35? For landscape you really cant't beat the 5d2, 1d X would be the only better option, and as I understand, a tad over budget.
> ...



But the OP was talking about waiting for the 5d3, and got a 7d whilst waiting when he could have gotten the 5d2 was my point. Trying to prove and fool people to think a 5d picture is taken with a 7d or vice versa is just stupid. You can put ANY of the fast L-primes on the 5d2 and shoot wide open, do the same with the 7d and you1ll see what I mean. To say the 5d2 and 7d is comparable at all is just wrong, plain and simple. I use both FF and 1,3 crop and that beautiful smooth bokeh and transitions of the FF is a big difference to the 1,3. But hey, if you shoot at 50mm f11 iso 100 for landscape the difference is way less than with a 85 1,2 shot wide open or for example my favorite wide TS-17, I would get FF just to have a 17-equiv TS lens. You see, different needs, different products. No need to compare them, if you don't see the point of FF, that's your choice. Compare 60d, 600d and 7d at all same settings, then you have a test. 

I have the mk4 and the IQ is fantastic and it delievers when no other camera does, but when I go out and shoot less fast moving subjects, I use the 5d+50L or 24L, it's just crazy good.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Dec 11, 2011)

dtaylor said:


> Having actually done this test (7D v 5D2, 24" landscape prints) I can tell you that nobody can tell the difference or tell which print comes from which at low to mid ISO. Out of camera there are some small differences between the two at low ISO, but those differences do not survive post work or printing. I've even challenged people with 100% unlabeled crops, after post processing, only to have them completely fail to say which came from where.
> 
> Both make excellent 24" landscape prints, and very good 30" prints, and that's about the limit for critically reviewed landscape prints (i.e. close viewing; judging on fine detail). I highly doubt the 1Dx will change this for landscapes since the limiting factor here is the resolution of fine detail like distant foliage.



That's a really refreshing view - I started out on here with a view that I needed a full frame camera, I'm steadily developing the view that what I really need is a DSLR that meets my needs for popping pictures of my life events on flickr, pictures of friends, family and the occasional large print on our wall. Pride of place in our lounge is a fantastic looking sunrise in Majorca, print over 3x24" canvas, it doesn't stand well close up, but looks great from the middle of the small lounge. What did i take the picture with ? A Fuji 3mpx point and shoot.


----------



## iaind (Dec 11, 2011)

I have used 10-22 on 40D and 17-35L on 5DII. Preferred FF so 10-22 languishes in an old bag.
Its a great lens so go for it ,you wont lose much when you sell it when the 5dIII eventually arrives.


----------



## ferdi (Dec 11, 2011)

The EF-S 10-22mm is an excellent lens, reasonably fast (f/3.5-4.5), quick USM, lightweight, smooth zoomring.
You can use a non-slim filter on it with little extra vignetting (a bit at 10mm wide open).
The huge DOF on a crop body is excellent for many applications.
Cons: not weather sealed, huge lens hood (I left it at home most of the times), not FF compatible.

I sold my copy to fund for the 16-35L II since I needed faster shutter speeds (sports and nightlife photography).
Otherwise I would probably have kept it until I go EF-only with a 1D/5D set.


----------



## elflord (Dec 11, 2011)

jrista said:


> I recently purchased a 7D, which I'm quite happy with so far. I do a lot of nature work, landscapes when I have the time to get out and find them, wildlife and birds most of the time, with a variety of other macro, still life, and even portrait work at times. I've been holding out for a 5D III, however it seems that its release is still quite some way off into the future. I also currently own the EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II lens, which I've used with my 450D for a while, however it does limit me on the wide end...essentially capturing an FoV similar to that of the 24-70 on FF.
> 
> My question is, should I grab the EF-S 10-22mm lens for the 7D, and use that for landscapes? I've heard that lens is optically really great, but I've also heard it has a fair amount of distortion at the wide end. Should I save my money bank it for the 5D III and use my 16-35mm for that kind of work?



All or nearly all wide angle zooms have some distortion on the wide end. Take a look at the photozone.de reviews. 

The 10-22mm EF-S lens will have very little distortion at 16mm, whereas the 16-35 will have quite a lot (because it's the wide end of that lens). Ultra wide angle full frame zooms aren't a very good value proposition on a crop, basically, the image they produce is mismatched for the sensor (that is, you buy the optics to cover a wide fov then throw it away because the image falls out of bounds of the sensor)


----------



## jrista (Dec 11, 2011)

ferdi said:


> The EF-S 10-22mm is an excellent lens, reasonably fast (f/3.5-4.5), quick USM, lightweight, smooth zoomring.
> You can use a non-slim filter on it with little extra vignetting (a bit at 10mm wide open).
> The huge DOF on a crop body is excellent for many applications.
> Cons: not weather sealed, huge lens hood (I left it at home most of the times), not FF compatible.



Thanks for the details! The lack of weather sealing is a little worriesome, as I have spent a fair amount of time in winter and snowstorms trying to photograph winter landscapes. The vignetting comment is worriesome as well...I have the Lee filter system with quite a few 4x6 GND filters...and I often stack several on at once with landscape shots to balance out DR. The 10-22 would definitely be out if it can't handle a few filters without a lot of vignetting.


----------



## Harley (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The TS-E lens is a pain to use on a crop body - the popup flash gets in the way. Canon provides a smaller knob you use in that case, but it's still a really tight fit and the little knob is hard to turn. Great lens on FF, though!


I have a 7D and am about to get set up with a tilt-shift lens. I have opted to buy an old FD 35mm f/2.8 TS lens and will convert it with the Ed Mika TS adapter. This is a _*much*_ less expensive option than a current TS-E lens, it's much smaller, and better built. The adapter doesn't have any optics, so you aren't reducing the speed of the lens. It also maintains all the functionality of the TS lens so it can be rotated freely. The adapter has an AF confirmation chip so it will communicate with the body and provide EXIF metadata. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EdMika-Tilt-Shift-TS-35mm-2-8-FD-EOS-brass-adapter-conversion-kit-/170742432321?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27c10ac241


----------



## friedmud (Dec 11, 2011)

RayS2121 said:


> @Jrista
> 
> Yes, Samyang is also branded as Rokinon and Bower among others though in the US market Rokinon is the easiest to find. I love the sharpness across the field and fast at f/2.8. Just wish my eyes were better for the manual focus



For manual focus for tripod shots of static objects I _always_ drop into live view mode, zoom all the way in on whatever I want to focus on (which mightH have come from a quick hyperfocal calculation) and then manually focus using the screen. I then hop out of live view and proceed like normal. Beautifully simple and you're guaranteed to have the focus you want (you're actually focusing on the _sensor_ itself instead l your eye)


----------



## RayS2121 (Dec 11, 2011)

EF-S 10-22 appears to be a capable lens and I have heard no major gripes from owners. If the goal is an inevitable move to FF then the main question here is: do you invest in any new glass, especially relatively expensive ones, that will only work on the cropped sensor? 

EF-s lenses may well go the way FD lenses went as FF sensors become more common and with more MP (in time). I know some continue to use them (FD), hell I have my A1 still . Not an immediate danger for sure in the Canon line, but I donâ€™tâ€™ want to set off a war on the ultimate future of cropped sensors here. 

I would always recommend that one invests in lenses that will have longevity and scope *beyond* one's current body. 

As I see it, the cropped sensor owner has advantages on the telephoto side with more reach for same Focal length and unfortunately a blunted wide angle limit... which is what you face. Most wide you can find in a rectilinear lens may be in the range of ~14mm which gives you about 22mm for the cropped body. about 4mm over the 16mm on 16-35II in the FF.

That said, most my cropped body friends with kit lenses are taken aback by how strikingly wide 24mm really is on a FF. The widest some have ever seen is 18mm with the kit lens which is about ~29mm in FF terms. Hence my earlier suggestion that a cheaper 14mm or an actual Canon 14mm (if budget allows) may tide you over till you hit the FF purchase, give you a modicum of wide angle thrills, and still allow you to keep the glass moving forward.

If you cannot live without the last 4mm to hit that 16mm on FF, then I am afraid you have to buy something like 10-22 EF-S.

That brings us to the age old question:_*â€œDo you want it now? Or do you want it good!â€ * _


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 11, 2011)

jrista said:


> I recently purchased a 7D, which I'm quite happy with so far. I do a lot of nature work, landscapes when I have the time to get out and find them, wildlife and birds most of the time, with a variety of other macro, still life, and even portrait work at times. I've been holding out for a 5D III, however it seems that its release is still quite some way off into the future. I also currently own the EF 16-35mm f/2.8 L II lens, which I've used with my 450D for a while, however it does limit me on the wide end...essentially capturing an FoV similar to that of the 24-70 on FF.
> 
> My question is, should I grab the EF-S 10-22mm lens for the 7D, and use that for landscapes? I've heard that lens is optically really great, but I've also heard it has a fair amount of distortion at the wide end. Should I save my money bank it for the 5D III and use my 16-35mm for that kind of work?



I used both the 10-22 and 16-35 on a 10D and 20D for many years before upgrading to FF bodies. Since then, I've used the 16-35 and 17-40 on both the 7D and 5D. 

IMHO, the 10-22 is an outstanding lens. Optically, it's pretty darn close to the L-series lenses. Distortion wise, from my experience the 16-35, both the MKI and MKII, is the worst of the bunch on the wide end. Dollar per dollar, I think the 17-40 offers the best bang-for-the-buck performance in terms of optics and build quality. I can't, in good conscience, recommended to anyone that spending twice as much for a 16-35 is worth it. 

If you stick with a crop body, IMHO, you'll be giving up very little in image quality with a 10-22 vs. a 16-35 or 17-40.


----------



## zaza (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been thinking along similar lines; own a 7D, want to go wide, will probably be looking seriously at the 5D3 when it eventually surfaces.

My conclusion is that I'm probably not going to get rid of my 7D for a long time. It's really a great camera. How long until I actually get my hands on a 5D3? Over a year I reckon. Even then, I'll have them in parallel. By the time I'm looking at getting a full-on FF wide angle, I think it'll be a couple of years. 
As with all these things, therefore, it's about how quickly you can build up cash and what you want to spend it on. It won't take me 2 years of saving to afford either a 10-22mm EFS lens or the 14mm prime, so I reckon a couple of years of good use is worth the few hundred it costs for a 10-22. If the 7D does hit ebay, selling it with a great wide-angle is no bad thing.


----------



## dtaylor (Dec 11, 2011)

Viggo said:


> But the OP was talking about waiting for the 5d3, and got a 7d whilst waiting when he could have gotten the 5d2 was my point.



jrista said his choice was based on wildlife shooting and on cost.



> To say the 5d2 and 7d is comparable at all is just wrong, plain and simple.



Looks like I skewered a sacred cow :



> I use both FF and 1,3 crop and that beautiful smooth bokeh and transitions of the FF is a big difference to the 1,3.



A fast prime on an APS-C camera can easily diffuse a background. For portraits the difference between something like an 85mm prime on crop and on FF is the difference between one eye in focus and one eyelash. I don't typically want one eyelash in focus, and usually stop down to f/2 or f/2.8 even with a 50mm on crop to make sure I get both eyes and most of the face in focus.

There are situations where the more shallow DoF of FF can be useful, but the difference is not nearly as dramatic as it is made out to be. At the end of the day we obsess too much about small differences. Shuffle up some prints shot with a wide open prime on both. See if anyone notices a difference and glows about one or the other without you even telling them the prints were made with two different cameras. They certainly would see a difference between those prints and prints made from, say, a P&S with the background in sharp focus. But probably not between the DSLR prints.



> I would get FF just to have a 17-equiv TS lens.



I believe I said, before your post, that those with T/S lenses are best served by FF bodies.



> No need to compare them,



I compared them because of the comments to jrista that he should sell the 7D and buy a 5D2+16-35 now because "a 7D isn't for landscapes." Contrary to the meme, landscape photography is an area where there is little to no difference between the sensors. If you've got a 7D, save the money and wait for a 5D3.

Now if jrista had posted that his 85 f/1.2L just wasn't giving him shallow enough DoF on his 7D, I would have told him to get a 5D2. I don't think I've ever heard someone make that complaint however.


----------



## jrista (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep in mind, those offering advice about the 10-22 vs. the 16-35...I ALREADY OWN the 16-35mm L II. It was actually the second lens I purchased after getting my first DSRL. I know its a superb lens, and wouldn't give it up for anything. 

My question is whether its worth it to spend the money (which, relatively speaking, is a lot) on a 10-22, or whether its just not worth it and it doesn't buy me enough OVER the 16-35mm I already have. I thought the 10-22 went for around $750, but it seems to have climbed in price, and I see it selling for around $840 these days. My real question given that price is:

*Will it buy me enough OVER AND BEYOND my current EF 16-36mm f/2.8 L II lens?*

I've looked into some primes, but the way I photograph landscapes (there have been plenty of times I've waded out into a lake a ways, dropped my tripod right there, and taken some shots!), a zoom is more useful (unless its a TS lens, in which case I'll deal with moving my tripod around.)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 12, 2011)

jrista said:


> My question is whether its worth it to spend the money (which, relatively speaking, is a lot) on a 10-22, or whether its just not worth it and it doesn't buy me enough OVER the 16-35mm I already have. I thought the 10-22 went for around $750, but it seems to have climbed in price, and I see it selling for around $840 these days. My real question given that price is:
> 
> *Will it buy me enough OVER AND BEYOND my current EF 16-36mm f/2.8 L II lens?*



Assuming you're talking about using both on an APS-C body, the 10-22mm will buy you a 34% wider (diagonal) angle of view. That's pretty significant, from my perspective.


----------



## AprilForever (Dec 12, 2011)

Keep the 7D and get a Tokina 11-16. Unless you wish to drop a lot on lenses, this will be a much cheaper route...


----------



## jrista (Dec 12, 2011)

AprilForever said:


> Keep the 7D and get a Tokina 11-16. Unless you wish to drop a lot on lenses, this will be a much cheaper route...



Hmm, thats an intriguing idea, as it would match up with the 16-35mm on the long end nicely. How good are Tokina lenses? I've only owned Canon, and have used a Sigma and Tamron (didn't like the tamron, the sigma was ok.)


----------



## MartinvH (Dec 12, 2011)

Considering money is a factor as you explained.

I would buy the EF-S 10-22mm second hand which is a great lens in my user opinion.
You can enjoy it right now with your crop and start shooting on the wide end.

In time when you want to buy the 5D MKIII you can always sell the EF-S 10-22mm (for about the same price you bought it second hand )in order to fund your camera if you need to.

Remember that the starting price of the 5D MkIII might be very high just like the 5D MKII took some months to lower in price.
Owning the EF-S 10-22mm means no need to hurry yourself into a 5DMKIII


----------



## MarkoE (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello from Slovenia! 

What about Sigma 8-16?? I am considering Sigma 8-16 or Canon 10-22 on 450d. I will eventually go on FF, but that may take some time, so I must buy some wide angle lens as soon as possible  I have seen reviews that claim Sigma is even better than Canon, but it is disturbing not having possibility to attach filters...


----------



## ferdi (Dec 14, 2011)

jrista said:


> *Will it buy me enough OVER AND BEYOND my current EF 16-36mm f/2.8 L II lens?*



The EF-S 15-85 was not wide enough for me, so if you feel the same about your 16-35 then you should definately try an ultra-wide angle lens. The Canon 10-22 is a solid one, but any UWA lens that at least covers the 11-15mm range could be working for you. Note that Canon EF-S lenses as well as the Tokina, Tamron and Sigma UWA's are not weather sealed, so if you're shooting in a lake you might want to consider using a rainsleeve.



MarkoE said:


> What about Sigma 8-16?? I am considering Sigma 8-16 or Canon 10-22 on 450d.



These two seem to be very close. I'd say the Canon one wins because you can put a filter on it (never had a problem with non-slim ones myself) and is therefore also easier to clean, it has a bit less vignette and distortion, and being 2/3 stop faster on the wide end comes in useful too.
The Sigma has less CA, and although the zoom range is smaller the extra 2mm on the wide end really count. It seems AF works accurately too.


----------



## jrista (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, everyone! I've weighed the options, and decided to skip any lens right now. It looks like all the good options are anywhere from $750-$850. I have an Apple 30" LCD CinemaDisplay that is starting to die on me...its increasingly exhibiting various darker patterns on the screen in certain places that nothing seems to fix. For the price of a lens, I can replace this with the new Apple 27" LED CinemaDisplay which is $999. I think I'll get a hell of a lot more use out of the screen than the lens over the next year, as lately most of what I shoot is birds and wildlife (hence the purchase of a 7D).

I intend to keep the Tokina 11-16 in mind though (and possibly the Sigma 8-16), in case I ever do want to get the lens in the future...looks like a really nice lens that will compliment my current set perfectly.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 14, 2011)

AprilForever said:


> Keep the 7D and get a Tokina 11-16. Unless you wish to drop a lot on lenses, this will be a much cheaper route...



X2

This is a great lens, and much different than the 16-35.

You will need more than 1 flash unit with the Tokina 11-16 and using the popup flash results in lens shadow.

I have both. You need the 11-16 for wide shots on the 7D.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 14, 2011)

I realize I'm late to the party but add another recommendation for the Tokina 11-16 f2.8.


----------



## hiker (Dec 14, 2011)

A lot of opinions .....
I worked with 10-22, 11-16, 17-40 on different cameras - mainly landscape photography. 
The Tokina is sharp that's true, but I had really flare problems with that lens. Different tests are showing that as well. The barrel distorsion with the 17-40 and the 16-35 on a full frame camera (i.e. 5dmkii) is much higher that a 10-22 with an APS-C (7D) camera. For architecture photography I think the 10-22 is much better. 
The canon 14mm is another possiblity. But ... if you prefer to work with filter - another problem.
A good website with lens reviews i can recommend is the german but english speaking photozone.de
If I look for a lens I always testing it by myself. 
Good luck ...


----------

